# SMC 6 cell packs



## Powerpark (Jan 1, 1970)

Can someone tell me where online can I buy 6 cell SMC cells. I need some packs for the winter season.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

http://www.smc-racing.com/



Their website


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Unless something has changed recently, SMC doesn't sell direct. Instead try:

www.horizonhobby.com

or

www.towerhobbies.com

(both pretty obvious choices)

Or your local hobby shop can get them from either place.


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

Also check out http://www.stormerhobbies.com/

They have become my preferred online hobby shop. I'm just not a big fan of their website. But IMHO, you can't beat their prices or customer service.


----------



## Powerpark (Jan 1, 1970)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks for all the sites, I will check them out.

Joe


----------

